# USA Trains 40 PS1 Boxcars - Photos



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Just noticed on the USA Trains website, that they have posted actual photos to replace the diagram/drawings of their latest issues of PS-1 Boxcars. 

They are: 

R19232A TH&B
R19233B WM
R19234C SOO
R19235C Rutland
R19236A Cotton Belt
R19237A LNE
R19238A EL
R19239A CN
R19240B RDG

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Gary, but you forgot one


http://www.usatrains.com/r19210a.html

Sweet gonna need a few of those....

I didnt even know they ran a new run of these

Jeeeez were is EMD Trainman when you need him...........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I use them exclusively, they have 4 different Santa Fe types, and Kadees just bolt right on in 5 minutes. 

Nice to see pictures (of course I have all 4 already, but the more the merrier). 

Were there any other pictorial updates on the site? 

Greg


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I am hundreds of miles away from the nearest USA trains dealer...I have several of their loco's but very little of their rolling stock. I have one early R-1911 steel box car that is much smaller than the dozens of LGB box cars I own. I really like the new roadnames but how do they compare to the LGB stock for visual compatibility? Aristo steel box cars seem to mix well so I buy them. 

I mix scales all the time, but even I have my limits in what looks "right". Probably best just to make up some all USA consists.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 25 Nov 2010 04:20 PM 
Thanks Gary, but you forgot one


http://www.usatrains.com/r19210a.html

Sweet gonna need a few of those....

I didnt even know they ran a new run of these

Jeeeez were is EMD Trainman when you need him...........










Thanks Nick...didn't see the NYC one...









Gary


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 25 Nov 2010 04:35 PM 
Yep, I use them exclusively, they have 4 different Santa Fe types, and Kadees just bolt right on in 5 minutes. 

Nice to see pictures (of course I have all 4 already, but the more the merrier). 

Were there any other pictorial updates on the site? 

Greg 

I didn't see any other updates Greg, hopefully the 29' beer and 42' tanks photos will be appear soon as they are due 11/30 according to Charles Ro site. I am very interested in the 42 foot tanks.

USAT does produce great cars...I like the detail plus they have the Youngstown or 8 footer doors.... nice touch and it provides a different look 


Cheers
Gary


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pterosaur: 

I believe you have one of the "American line" of 1:24 stuff. 

The "Ultimate Series" is much more highly detailed, true to 1:29 scale, metal wheels, and 5 minute mounting of Kadees. 

I prefer them over Aristo because they have higher detail, metal wheels, and in the case of boxcars, a scale latch, not the big plastic thing Aristo has. 

Some people prefer the Aristo saying the details are not as fragile. 

I have sold all my Aristo box cars and have USAT and AML exclusively. 


(I have other Aristo rolling stock, like the great 2 bay hoppers)

Regards, Greg


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 25 Nov 2010 10:54 PM 
Pterosaur: 

I believe you have one of the "American line" of 1:24 stuff. 

The "Ultimate Series" is much more highly detailed, true to 1:29 scale, metal wheels, and 5 minute mounting of Kadees. 

I prefer them over Aristo because they have higher detail, metal wheels, and in the case of boxcars, a scale latch, not the big plastic thing Aristo has. 

Some people prefer the Aristo saying the details are not as fragile. 

I have sold all my Aristo box cars and have USAT and AML exclusively. 


(I have other Aristo rolling stock, like the great 2 bay hoppers)
 
Regards, Greg


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

OK it seems I did miss a few of the new PS 1 boxcars... so here goes again









R19204A - NH - really nice scheme
R19217A - BM - I really like this one too
R 19218B- CP 

Regardless here's the link...
http://www.usatrains.com/usatrains40box.html

Interesting how USAT just quietly releases new photos and roadnames with little or no fanfare and unless your searching for something you may not come across them. 

I saw today they have also updated the pictures on their site's Bulkhead Flats and their Flats with Diecast vehicles.... more stuff to think about









Cheers
Gary


----------

